# Oranges TNT



## kadesma (Mar 29, 2011)

This is easy fun. For each person use an orange Peel th eorange and partially undo each section so that the orange is open at the top but still attached at the bottom.  Place on a of powdered sugar in a sherbet glass. Serve on a dessert plate with a liquer glass of Grande Marnier deside it. Eat with your fingers dipping each section first in liquer then in the posdered sugar. You can't be bashful eating with your fingers This is different and wonerful on a hot day or sitting around the fireplace.
enjoy
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 30, 2011)

That sounds fun and good!  I would chill the oranges first. 

I bought a Popsicle maker...I'll have to find the link for it, but it will freeze a popsicle in about 2-3 minutes...would like to try fruit juices in it and I think I will start with oranges!


----------

